# loyalty card = κάρτα πιστότητας



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2008)

*Loyalty card - πιστεύω εις ένα ρευστόν, προσδοκώ ανάστασιν χρεών*

Loyalty cards καλούνται οι κάρτες που εκδίδουν επιχειρήσεις ώστε να ανταμείβουν τους συστηματικούς, τους αφοσιωμένους πελάτες τους. Για εμένα το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στο ότι η αγορά δείχνει να καταλήγει στο να υιοθετήσει την απόδοση *κάρτα πιστότητας*. Αλλά "πιστότητα" είναι η ιδιότητα του πιστού σε σχέση με ένα πρωτότυπο, η ακρίβεια, η γνησιότητα - κι όχι η ιδιότητα του σταθερού, του προσηλωμένου, του αφοσιωμένου σε κάτι. Επομένως το πρόβλημα έχει ως εξής: Ή θα προσθέσουμε άλλη μία σημασία στην πιστότητα, ώστε να καλύπτει και το _loyalty_ (για το οποίο όμως -όταν είναι μοναχό του- έχουμε ήδη καταλληλότερα μεταφράσματα), ή θα πρέπει να βρούμε άλλη απόδοση για το _loyalty card_.

Να επισημάνω ότι οι άλλες απόπειρες είναι ακόμη απογοητευτικότερες: κάρτα πίστης (Θου Κύριε, Ιεροκάρτα), κάρτα αφοσίωσης (Master of Puppets), κάρτα καταναλωτικής πίστης (όταν "καταναλωτική πίστη" σημαίνει κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό - το δανεισμό). Παρακαλώ λάβετε επίσης υπόψη σας την ιδιάζουσα περίπτωση του συγκειμένου δωπέρα (το μάρκετινγκ είναι το βασίλειο του ευφημισμού και της αποφυγής παρεξηγήσεων), οπότε διφουρούμενες έννοιες αποφεύγονται - ενώ συν τοις άλλοις περισσεύει ο (συχνά υποκριτικός) ευπρεπισμός κι η πολιτική ορθότητα. Ανοίξαμε, λοιπόν, και περιμένουμε τις ιδέες σας. :)


----------



## YiannisMark (Jun 11, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Loyalty cards καλούνται οι κάρτες που εκδίδουν επιχειρήσεις ώστε να *ανταμείβουν *τους συστηματικούς, τους αφοσιωμένους πελάτες τους.


Κάρτα ανταμοιβής, θα έλεγα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, υπάρχει και μια διαφήμιση τράπεζας που μιλάει για "πρόγραμμα ανταμοιβής".


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 11, 2008)

Επαυξάνω. Είναι κάτι ανάλογο με τα reward miles των αεροπορικών εταιρειών. Κάρτα ανταμοιβής/επιβράβευσης.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2008)

Δίκιο έχετε αμφότεροι, ωστόσο να σημειώσω ότι στις αεροπορικές εταιρείες μιλάμε για _reward programs_ (οπότε είναι αμφιμονοσήμαντη η σχέση reward = ανταμοιβή), ενώ στις _loyalty cards_ σα να μου φαίνεται ότι περισσότερο επιζητείται να τονιστεί η αφοσίωση του πελάτη στη φίρμα (_brand loyalty_) και λιγότερο το ότι αυτή η πίστη ανταμείβεται. Τέλος πάντων, μπορεί αυτό και να 'ναι μόνο η ιδέα μου. Πάντως κάναμε μια καλή αρχή. :) Κι αντιλαμβάνομαι πως κι εσείς αντιτίθεστε στην προσθήκη μιας νέας σημασίας στη λέξη _πιστότητα_.


----------



## YiannisMark (Jun 11, 2008)

Φυσικά, ακούγεται τουλάχιστον άθλια η όποια απόπειρα. Ίσως να σωζόταν κάπως με τη λέξη _*εμπιστοσύνη*_, αντί πιστότητας / πίστης. Αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι σαφές το ότι είναι η εταιρεία που τιμά αυτούς που την εμπιστεύονται, και όχι το αντίστροφο. Άρα, πάλι θα χρειαζόταν μια εξήγηση για τα μη εκπαιδευμένα αυτιά. Έτσι, πιστεύω πως είναι πιο σαφής η κάρτα ανταμοιβής - τουλάχιστον κανείς δεν θα νομίσει ότι οι πελάτες ανταμείβουν την εταιρεία!


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2008)

Αν ήθελα να σώσω το πιστός, θα έβαζα "κάρτες πιστού/αφοσιωμένου πελάτη". Βέβαια θα 
μου το γυρνούσαν στον πληθυντικό, πιστών πελατών, δηλαδή οι πίστες όπου κάνουν σκι οι πελάτες.

Επιβράβευσης;

Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως αν έχουμε καταλληλότερα μεταφράσματα για το loyalty γενικώς.


----------



## sarant (Jun 17, 2008)

Αναπάντεχη χρήση του όρου _πιστότητα_ για το Σύνταγμα, από την κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή:

Αν το Σύνταγμα της χώρας είναι καταστατικός χάρτης δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος και όχι διακοσμητικό αξεσουάρ θεσμοποιημένης σε κόμματα αυθαιρεσίας, τότε η πιστότητα στο Σύνταγμα επιβάλλει να ανακαλείται η άδεια λειτουργίας κομμάτων που αρνούνται τη λογική και τις αρχές του κοινοβουλευτισμού.

Το κείμενο από τον Γιανναρά, φυσικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

sarant said:


> ...τότε η πιστότητα στο Σύνταγμα ...


Μάλλον κάποιο _fidélité à la Constitution_ μετέφραζε ο άνθρωπος...


----------



## anef (Jun 18, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τον Zaz ότι η έμφαση είναι στην αφοσίωση του πελάτη, άρα στην πίστη, άρα γιατί όχι 'πίστης'; Το γεγονός ότι ο όρος παραπέμπει σε πίστη στο θεό δεν μου φαίνεται αποτρεπτικό, οι εταιρίες πάντως σίγουρα θα απολάμβαναν το ρόλο:). Επειδή όμως δεν ακούγεται καλά, ίσως να μην είναι κακή ιδέα η "πιστότητα" με νέα σημασία ή των "πιστών πελατών" ακόμα καλύτερα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2008)

sarant said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως αν έχουμε καταλληλότερα μεταφράσματα για το loyalty γενικώς.


Εκεί αρχίζει το πρόβλημα. Συχνά, αν με παίρνει —ξέρεις, στρίβεις με λεωφορείο σε στενό δρομάκι και έχει και παρκαρισμένα στη γωνία— γράφω «πίστη και αφοσίωση».

Τώρα, αν μετράει η γνώμη μου για την κάρτα των τραπεζών, δεν θα ήθελα με τίποτα την «πιστότητα». Όπως δεν θα ήθελα η «πιστότητα της μετάφρασης» να γίνει η «πίστη της μετάφρασης». Κι ας έχουμε _πιστούς_ πελάτες και _πιστές_ μεταφράσεις.


Προσθήκη: «η πίστη της μετάφρασης» προσφέρεται μόνο για τις περιπτώσεις που της την αλλάζουμε. :)


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 20, 2008)

Κι αναρωτιόμουν γιατί μου φταίει η πιστότητα!
Μου θυμίζει... πίστωση (δηλαδή μου παραθυμίζει τράπεζα, και μάλιστα με την αρνητική έννοια). Σαν να έλεγα _πιστώτητα_!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τώρα, αν μετράει η γνώμη μου για την κάρτα των τραπεζών, δεν θα ήθελα με τίποτα την «πιστότητα».


Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, πάντως, μάλλον το 'χουμε χάσει το παιχνίδι: *πρόγραμμα πιστότητας* .


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, πάντως, μάλλον το 'χουμε χάσει το παιχνίδι: *πρόγραμμα πιστότητας* .


Ε, καλά, κανένας δεν... κατηγόρησε τους διάφορους οργανισμούς ότι ξέρουν πως η μετάφραση χρειάζεται μεταφραστές. Έχουν τους υπαλλήλους τους, που ξέρουν αγγλικά, έχουν τους δημοσιογράφους τους, που ξέρουν αγγλικά, τι να τους κάνουν τους μεταφραστές;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ε, καλά, κανένας δεν... κατηγόρησε τους διάφορους οργανισμούς ότι ξέρουν πως η μετάφραση χρειάζεται μεταφραστές. Έχουν τους υπαλλήλους τους, που ξέρουν αγγλικά, έχουν τους δημοσιογράφους τους, που ξέρουν αγγλικά, τι να τους κάνουν τους μεταφραστές;



Έχουνε και τον γκούγκλη τώρα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2010)

Χμ, φοβάμαι πως ο Ζαζ έχει δίκιο. Πώς θα λέγατε το loyalty ladder; Ευρήματα ουσιαστικά, δεν υπάρχουν (βρήκα π.χ. δύο φορές την κλίμακα πιστότητας).

The *loyalty ladder* is a tool for marketing communicators. The idea is that consumers can be moved along a continuum of loyalty using a number of integrated marketing communications techniques (it is also referred to as a branding ladder). Essentially, consumers become loyal to a brand which has meaning to them in relation to a product, service, solution or experience.​ Από εδώ.

Βρήκα όμως και αυτό το γιουτιουμπάκι:


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2010)

Δεν θα ήταν δυσνόητο αν μιλούσαμε για «κλίμακα αφοσίωσης πελατών». Στο τέλος, θα μας ζητάνε και οι γυναίκες... πιστότητα. Αλλά έτσι εξελίσσεται η γλώσσα: ήθελε κάποιος ουσιαστικό για τον _πιστό_ πελάτη, τι θα έκανε, θα ξέθαβε την _πιστοσύνη_; Ας φάμε τώρα την επέκταση της σημασίας της _πιστότητας_. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν έχουμε πια ανάγκη τους _δίσκους υψηλής πιστότητας_. Μόνο για γιουτιουμπάκια.


----------

